# Help!! Worm in my new set up ADA soil tank



## cysiong (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I just set up a 2 ft tank using ADA Soil, the black color one get from NA. But I got add in some used ADA soil which left last time, the used ADA soil already wash and dry for long time. Yesterday, I Found some worm inside my tank, white color one. Due to the worm too tiny, it’s very difficult for me to take photo. 

This tank set up for 1 week only.
Tank size: 2ft
Light: 55W
Light on for 8hrs per day.
CO2 supply for 24hrs a day with manual regulator.
PH: 5.8 (just tested)
Temp: Around 26C

No live stock yet, only got some nana and moss.

May I know what that worm is? 
How come it can be inside my tank? 
How to kill it?

Thanks...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

It came from the old ADA Amazonia soil.. that soil is very fertile and could house such things... so I'm not surprised.. this is what i would do... get some cheap liverbearers... mollies 
2~3 would do let them eat them all up... to me, livebearers are the best anti-worm fish .. but there are more around so i end my comment here.


----------

